# Sleeveless sanding drums



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

Does anyone have experience with these:

http://www.ptreeusa.com/sandingdrums.htm

How do they compare with the standard sanding drums and sleeves?


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

I have had a set of these for more than ten yers, I find them excellent to use, and I don't have to buy drum sleeves, I can use a piece cut off from one of my rolls, although the smaller ones are a bit more awkward to fit.
derek.


----------



## opelblues (Aug 22, 2008)

there a different brand here in oz, iv had a set for about 8 years... i find them great for when im working on my squatters chairs.

http://www.carbatec.com.au/sanding/...sanding-drum-sets/sleeveless-sanding-drum-set


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

I had a similar thing for my DeWalt radial arm saw.
the locking mechanism didn't hold very well.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Maurice,
These lock very well indeed.
Derek.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI crquack

I had a set along time ago they are a bit lame, the sleeve type work so much better ... the disk (sleeves ) are cheap and so easy to switch out..one nut the norm of the shaft, no spec.tool to find or look for when you need to some more on.. plus you can get the drums from 40 to 440 grit.that will stand up for more than 30 sec.of sanding..because the cardboard drum is holding the paper in place..and adding support.. 


=======



crquack said:


> Does anyone have experience with these:
> 
> http://www.ptreeusa.com/sandingdrums.htm
> 
> How do they compare with the standard sanding drums and sleeves?


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

Interesting!

I am looking at them specifically because anything finer than 120 grit in the standard sleeve version seems rarer than hen's teeth.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Very true, I've fitted wet and dry very fine paper to mine for a specialist project.
Derek.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

derek willis said:


> I have had a set of these for more than ten yers, I find them excellent to use, and I don't have to buy drum sleeves, I can use a piece cut off from one of my rolls, although the smaller ones are a bit more awkward to fit.
> derek.


At one time, demonstrators used to work the UK shows promoting a patent one, although I've forgotten the brand name.
I needed something similar here in Croatia the other day and no-one knew what they were. I had a look on Axminster and Rutlands, both of whom were relatively expensive for Chinese versions, before settling for http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000LFU5I6/ref=ord_cart_shr?_encoding=UTF8&m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE

Incidentally, Amazon also listed those little corner chisels at UKP2.99 from the same source. http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000LFXM6I/ref=ord_cart_shr?_encoding=UTF8&m=ANC65A3J0328N
and a digital depth gauge that I thought could come in handy for fence adjustment for under a tenner
http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/B001C7MQJI/ref=ord_cart_shr?_encoding=UTF8&m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE
as well as four sided diamond sharpening blocks http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/B001C7LV6C/ref=ord_cart_shr?_encoding=UTF8&m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE for just over a tenner.

I hadn't realised before how useful Amazon UK could be. I'd initially gone looking for pipe thread dies for doing the pipes for pipe clamps and found http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000LFVCHO/ref=ord_cart_shr?_encoding=UTF8&m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE for UKP25 the set. They probably aren't robust enough for trade use, but for doing the occasional one should be fine. Individual dies are normally more than that.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Whatever type you get they work great for lawn mower blades. They don't burn the blade like a grinder does.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi crquack

http://grizzly.com/products/16-pc-Long-Sanding-Drum-Set/G2501
http://grizzly.com/products/20-pc-Regular-Sanding-Drum-Set/G2500

the best way is buy the longer one and cut them off to the right size.
http://www.grizzly.com/catalog/2009/Main/415


=========


crquack said:


> Interesting!
> 
> I am looking at them specifically because anything finer than 120 grit in the standard sleeve version seems rarer than hen's teeth.


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

None of the Grizzlies are finer than 150 grit. I am looking for 220 to 400.
McMaster-Carr seem to do them if I can get them to ship here.
OTOH using the sleeveless drums would be cheaper and more convenient if they worked satisfactorily.


----------



## markrp (Dec 7, 2007)

I have purchased a set in the wooden box. They were OK but very difficult to get the sandpaper fitted tight and they tend to bounce around at the seam. Sandpaper is fixed in by hammering an aluminum tube into a cavity with the paper behind it. Not veryy effective. Cheap and nasty!


----------



## bobgnar (Feb 18, 2005)

At one time there was a "Singley" brand. Made in USA. Very good but since I've seen the asian copies which save you money, in the long run cost much more.

A simple twist and the paper is locked in.


----------

